# Approx 200 Year old



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi all,
Well here it is my latest creation; this is turned from an old railway sleeper that was removed from a steam railway. It is thought to be almost 200 years old, and I think it is Azobe as it was used a lot in the early years of steam railway.
Well that’s the history now for the turning; well it was very hard and took he edge off the chisel very quickly but finished very well. It has had about 20 coats of finish, and now comes the bad bit. When turning there was a bad smell to it and it was like the smell of Dog S**t yes really, and after all the finish on it stinks the house out. My Mrs Came down Sunday morning and thought the Cat had done one, and she hunted around to find it but yes it was the bowl. Not sure if the smell will fade, but if not well bin job. 
The bowl is 8 x 5 inch.
Cheers
Pete

PS Sorry Harry did not take any pictures when turning, But I will make sure I do next time but with one hand looks like I will have to strap the camera to my head hehehe


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Pete I see you are going to use your head again huh


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Pete, what can I say, if you had three arms, let alone one, it wouldn't be possible do do better than that, it's simply beautiful. I do look forward to seeing photo-shoots, just put the chisel down for a moment, pick up the camera and take a shot, repeat this at intervals during the project.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

chippypah said:


> . . . When turning there was a bad smell to it and it was like the smell of Dog S**t yes really, and after all the finish on it stinks the house out. . . .


I'm always intrigued at how wood holds its natural oils and aroma.
I had to cut through some 80 year old Southern Yellow Pine in a bathroom remodel --- and I swear the room smelled like I had just spilled a bottle of Pine-Sol. Of course that smell faded soon.

Hope you find a way to deal with the problem -- because that certainly IS a LOVELY piece.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Pete, that is one beautiful piece. It sure would be a shame to can something that nice. Hope the odor subsides.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Pete:
That's a beautiful turning. I don't have a lathe, but have access to one, and hope to some day make bowls like that.

Cowboy:
That Southern yellow pine, does that wood get harder the older it gets. We were on Sanibel island in Florida last year and they have a historical district that we toured. The buildings had been built of a wood that got harder as it aged, and they said you had to drill a hole before you could put a nail in it.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

AxlMyk said:


> Pete:
> That's a beautiful turning. I don't have a lathe, but have access to one, and hope to some day make bowls like that.
> 
> Cowboy:
> That Southern yellow pine, does that wood get harder the older it gets. We were on Sanibel island in Florida last year and they have a historical district that we toured. The buildings had been built of a wood that got harder as it aged, and they said you had to drill a hole before you could put a nail in it.


This sounds more like the "Hedge" trees we have here in KS. The older it gets, the harder it gets. It's why we use them as fence posts.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job, that's a beauty and what a finish!

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Pete,

That is a wonderful job you've done. Not sure if this would help with the odor but, trying burning some "incense" beside it. It may knock the odor down.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't imagine a wood that smells like that but .. hope you get rid of it. I have always thought oak stinks personally. 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Pete. I can not "picture" how a one armed man can turn a piece so nice. It would be nice to see you in action. To see how you hold a chisel to turn. Great work Pete no matter what Glenmore says.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't you worry Dave you should here what I tell Pete about you.  He is a excellent turner for a one handed person. He does better then I do with my two hands so he's coming over during the summer to see me and teach me the secret.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, I know that as a moderator you have the ability to delete posts, however I'll take a chance and tell you that to say that Pete is an excellent turner for a one handed person is suggesting that he isn't as as good as a two handed one and we all know that isn't true, he's up with the best, and I haven't been paid to say this!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pete, this sounds like the perfect mother-in-law present. And of course she would have to display it to show friends how crafty her son-in-law is...


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice remarks, and I will be taking photos of the journey through my next project a hollow form vase. The bowl has had another 20 coats of finish, and either I am getting used to the smell or it is finally going.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, Pete. How in the world do you get used to the smell of dog s**t???


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Pete that turned out to be a beautiful piece. Hope you can remedy the smell problem.


----------

